# Jerry Avenaim Photo Blog!



## Jerry Avenaim (Nov 24, 2008)

Greetings!

I've launched my new blog and I hope you'll stop by and have a look. My hope is to keep it content rich, and I'll try and keep it updated as often as I can.

There are many categories, and I hope you'll find something for you! Please leave any questions and comments on the blog pages and I will do my best to reply.

There is also a new 'Your Questions' section so you can post whatever it is you'd like answered there as well. I will be posting articles based on your questions or and or article comments.

http://blog.avenaim.com





Happy shooting!

Jerry


----------



## craig (Nov 24, 2008)

Love your work and you blog!!!!!! Thanks for checking out TPF!

Love & Bass


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellent work and a very nice, informative blog. I'll be keeping an eye on it for sure.

As Craig said, welcome to TPF.


----------



## Jerry Avenaim (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and try to spread the blog and subscribe if you can 

Also, there is a terrific Podcast I did on the Profoto web site at:
http://blog.profoto-usa.com/?p=4

Happy shooting!

Jerry


----------



## blip (Dec 1, 2008)

cool webby! looks like ill be going back there for a read!


----------



## ddm1975 (Dec 3, 2008)

Love it Jerry!  Your work is amazing, thanks for the link!


----------

